# KONG Training Bumpers



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

I just saw the KONG training bumpers at this year's MN, and wondered if anyone has been using them? Do they hold up well? I like their weight and design, but notice there is a hole in the bottom. Curious if it causes them to take on water, and do they sink?


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Mike,
I received one during MN raffle and put it into play while there. Durability test 2 year old pups played tug a war and the Kong, it's cord survived. Nary a puncture wound in the body. It certainly does float even with the hole thru center. Fairly lightweight, chucking one far is not easy when compared to Avery hex, or Neumann Bennett style.


----------

